#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Словарь >  > > >  >  >  Объясните...

## Aiker

Акалавипасьяна

----------

Add (23.11.2008)

----------


## Solano

Акалавипасьяна - постижение вне ментальной активности: тиб. мийовай лхактхонг

http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...48&postcount=1

Это же из вашего поста...

Но вообще, - это Прозрение в Суть Явлений, по-моему т.е дхамма-випассана. Внезапное прозрение...

----------

Add (23.11.2008)

----------


## Mozes

Уважаемые!мне презентовали разомкнутое кольцо ручной работы с прописью на хинди или санскрите,после долгих поисков один из студентов индусов прочитал это как джая мати та.Помогите прописать это на санскрите с транслитерацией и перевести.Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Катя Е

там учат писать на санскрите : ) в ссылке адрес сайта
http://www.youryoga.org/article/dict..._sanskrite.htm

----------

